# My Horses!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Well the spotted one is mine anyways, lol. 
The other two is my grandpa's. All three are mares.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking good, nice green area they live in too 

What are their ages?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you! Mine is 9 years old, the gray mare is 7, and the Palomino is 3.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beuatiful horses!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

They're beautiful! I love palominos.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you, I just sold my spotted one due to I need the money 
to buy things for my baby due in February.

But it was the mature thing to do.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Well the spotted one is mine anyways, lol.
> The other two is my grandpa's. All three are mares.



Pics ran away, cant see anything


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry Sivaro, I deleted them due to space requirements on my 
image hosting account


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Sorry Sivaro, I deleted them due to space requirements on my
> image hosting account


use photobucket. You can put heaps on it

http://www.photobucket.com


----------

